# Aquascaping help. 36 gallon Bow front



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' *********
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
*Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia ************
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae *********
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana' ************
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden' ************
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum *******
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii **********
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'

Those ****** are either ones I've had or recommend. The Balansae being the only one I didn't have. Put that one in a back corner.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you meaning Rift Lake Cichlids by African Cichlids(ie Tanganyika, Malawi, Victoria)? I've never kept any but, from my reading that a temp in mid seventies would be better as the lakes are so large there is a fairly stable temperature across the board. Also, many of the more common ones are open/deep water swimmers where the temp is certainly not going to be in the 80f range. Just a thought.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

That is still to be decided. But either way, my temp will be between 75-80. That's not really a huge concern of mine at this point, I'm just trying to get an idea of what plants to get. My high pH somewhat limits my fish choice which is why I mentioned it


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

So I bought a few plants this weekend. I have some rotala in the back, and a Java fern plus two narrow leaf chain sword across the front. I set my current pro at roughly 60%, which I calculate is roughly 30 par at substrate. I also bought some seachem flourish to dose. Is there anything else I should be doing? Any thoughts?


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

Neat wood. The java fern will have tons of babies. It reproduces by creating tiny little clones. Everything else will fill in soon enough. In a year you'll have to get a second tank just for the additional plants.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Should I be fertilizing anything else? Flourish tabs? Potassium? Also, I have my light on for 7 hours at the 6700k setting. Is this adequate? I can adjust it to more of a higher k value hue if that's better.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*new tank*

Well for starters , welcome. You made the right choice on lighting. You can adjust the light intensity as needed. You will definitely need to dose some ferts , because your substrate choice has little in it if any. I also use black diamond in my high tech tank. But I fertilize heavy also. Try and google low tech plants and ferts . you should find tons of info on both , and you won't have to wait. You will also want to google algae control in a low tech tank

Get a bottle of prime , water conditioner , and use as directed. What kind of cycle are you doing ? This is very important.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a bottle of prime and conditioner. Currently doing a fish less cycle using the household ammonia dosing. Currently dosed at 3-4 ppm. It's been roughly 2 weeks, but I did swap out my filter last week so I'm sure that's gonna set my cycle back. I dosed the tank yesterday with a half a cupful of seachem flourish as per the directions.


----------



## budman90 (Apr 6, 2015)

Make that half a "capful" of flourish


----------

